
NetBSD 7.1 released - basename
https://www.netbsd.org/releases/formal-7/NetBSD-7.1.html
======
tete
NetBSD other than being super portable (dozens of CPU architectures) has
spawned some amazing projects that can't be mentioned enough.

* [pkgsrc]([http://pkgsrc.org/](http://pkgsrc.org/)), a super portable and flexible ports system that is used per default on NetBSD, SmartOS, Minix, some Linux distributions, at DARPA, etc. Support for over 20 operating systems (as in _actually_ different OS kernels) * [Lua Scripting in the kernel [PDF]]([https://www.netbsd.org/gallery/presentations/mbalmer/fosdem2...](https://www.netbsd.org/gallery/presentations/mbalmer/fosdem2012/kernel_mode_lua.pdf)) * [A PGP implementation]([http://www.netpgp.com/faq.html](http://www.netpgp.com/faq.html)) * [A test framework for operating systems]([https://wiki.netbsd.org/tutorials/atf/](https://wiki.netbsd.org/tutorials/atf/)) * [Binary Interfaces for Linux, FreeBSD, SCO Unix, Tru64, Win32, Solaris, SVR4, Ultrix]([https://www.netbsd.org/docs/compat.html](https://www.netbsd.org/docs/compat.html))

Also they have all the stuff like FUSE, used to be pretty big in the Xen world
(mostly for the high level portability), recently developed a [pretty nice SMP
focused network
filter]([https://www.netbsd.org/~rmind/npf/](https://www.netbsd.org/~rmind/npf/)
were the first to implement various drives (including implementing support for
Apple hardware, before an OS from them officially supported it), their network
stack I think still holds the the record for the fastest intercontinental file
transfer ever done, etc. They also are pretty secure, which is mostly due to a
strong quality focus.

But I think their devs are too busy achieving all those things, rather than
hyping the OS, so that's why I have to. ;)

EDIT: Oh and despite all that research and so on, they always remained very
pragmatic and non-political. That combination is really rare I think.

